# Mythos or something else?



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Still quite not as educated a many on here, so looking for some guidance on a new grinder for my shop.

At present I rent a Robur, but business is going well and want to purchase something now that we're confident we can last. The Robur isn't bad and would happily buy one, but for some reason I'm drawn to the a Mythos one? I use a dark roast blend with 22g in, 18g out - What would people recommend to look at?

I'm trying understand what different grinders/burrs do to the taste of beans, so if anyone can explain the basics, or point me to something to read then that would be amazing.

Many thanks


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

BertVanGoo said:


> I use a dark roast blend with 22g in, 18g out


Deffo wouldn't get a Mythos in that case.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

BertVanGoo said:



> Still quite not as educated a many on here, so looking for some guidance on a new grinder for my shop.
> 
> At present I rent a Robur, but business is going well and want to purchase something now that we're confident we can last. The Robur isn't bad and would happily buy one, but for some reason I'm drawn to the a Mythos one? I use a dark roast blend with 22g in, 18g out - What would people recommend to look at?
> 
> ...


22g in 18g out?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Jon said:


> 22g in 18g out?


Yep


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Deffo wouldn't get a Mythos in that case.


So stick with mazer? Or is there anything else you'd recommend looking at?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

BertVanGoo said:


> So stick with mazer? Or is there anything else you'd recommend looking at?


Your ratio? With 22 in I'd be looking at getting 44 out.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

We pull ristrettos for our shots. 18g out is a guide, we pull manually at stop at blonding.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

BertVanGoo said:


> We pull ristrettos for our shots. 18g out is a guide, we pull manually at stop at blonding.


That is MAAAAAAD tight tbh. Even for a ristretto I'd be pulling 18-18-25+sec.

And nah, I'd stick with a Mazzer unless you wanna pull muuuuuch longer shots.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

We originally did 22-22, but felt it was better when it was a bit shorter.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Definitely stick with a conic for your needs, possibly consider an e10 or the ceado e92


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Even if you're serving ristretto 22in 18 out is intense and in a professional environment by adjusting your grind and extraction you should be able to get a good ristretto with a 1:1-1.5 ratio which will quickly increase your margins.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Nopapercup said:


> Even if you're serving ristretto 22in 18 out is intense and in a professional environment by adjusting your grind and extraction you should be able to get a good ristretto with a 1:1-1.5 ratio which will quickly increase your margins.


All the talk of our shots had me thinking yesterday and now doubting if I have it right. Tried a 1-1 on 22g and think I actually prefer it (not sure what I did last time when deciding to change). Going to try it with a few regulars and see what they think.

@jlarkin maybe I could get your thoughts on this when you next pop in?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

BertVanGoo said:


> All the talk of our shots had me thinking yesterday and now doubting if I have it right. Tried a 1-1 on 22g and think I actually prefer it (not sure what I did last time when deciding to change). Going to try it with a few regulars and see what they think.
> 
> @jlarkin maybe I could get your thoughts on this when you next pop in?


Are you in this week?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Are you in this week?


I'm in Thursday from four, but not the weekend as off to the rugby and suffering a hangover. I'll be in next wednesday, Thursday afternoon and the Sunday if any of them any good?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

BertVanGoo said:


> not the weekend as off to the rugby and suffering a hangover.


I hope neither the rugby nor the hangover are too awful .



BertVanGoo said:


> I'll be in next wednesday, Thursday afternoon


next Weds afternoon should be good. I'll pop in then


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

BertVanGoo said:


> We originally did 22-22, but felt it was better when it was a bit shorter.


Are you evaluating this in milk or neat?

As said before there is a case for seeing if you can reduce dose , keep a great shot. , and help with coffee costs .


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I hope neither the rugby nor the hangover are too awful .
> 
> next Weds afternoon should be good. I'll pop in then


Excellent, let me know what time you're thinking so I can make sure I'm there. At present I'm down to cover the early shift 7-3, but will hang about if you're later than that


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you evaluating this in milk or neat?
> 
> As said before there is a case for seeing if you can reduce dose , keep a great shot. , and help with coffee costs .


I tried both. Preferred 18g in milk but the longer shot neat. I'll have a session of taking notes and trying different shots


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I have to ask, what ext time and coffee are you using that gives you good results like that?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

A Robur is probably a decent place to be if you're doing sufficient volume. The Compak E10 Master is even better - it's basically the E10 with RedSpeed conical burrs, heftier motor and more cooling - it's designed for high volume.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Scotford said:


> I have to ask, what ext time and coffee are you using that gives you good results like that?


C.25 seconds. We use the roasting party. I'm going there later to have a proper play and see if I can change it around a bit


----------

